
The Handwriting of Typographers - echair
http://www.themaninblue.com/articles/handwritten_typographers/
======
ScottWhigham
Sorry for the rant but Fonts are the most overpriced thing on the web. $775
for a collection 15 fonts is what one of those fonts costs. Give me a break.

~~~
illicium
You're underestimating the amount of work that is put into creating a complete
font family -- each glyph must be drawn, tweaked for visual balance, kerned
properly, etc. Bold weights and italics are sometimes created algorithmically
from the base typeface, but still require further editing to look good on the
page. It's the attention to detail that matters.

